
Ask HN: What made you fall in love with programming again? - pmoriarty
There must be some out there like me, who used to love programming but then got burnt out or bored with it for some reason, then rediscovered it years later and fell in love all over again?<p>I&#x27;d like to read your stories.  How did you fall in love with programming again?
======
aphextron
VR development, or just game dev in general.

After getting burned out on web dev, I bought a Vive and started learning
Unity/C#/GLSL. It's incredibly intuitive and _fun_. Graphics programming is a
whole different ballgame from any other kind of coding. It really made me grow
as a developer and realize just how wide and varied the field of programming
actually is.

Also, working with C# after years of dealing with JS is just plain awesome.
Having a fully featured "real" programming language with first class IDE
support makes things a million times easier and more productive. Definitely
the best general purpose programming language in existence IMO.

------
andreasgonewild
I got burnt writing brain-dead code for awesome profits in startups, these
days I write awesome code for free instead. Profit corrupts, it's a shame it's
so damn difficult to find a sustainable middle road in this world.

[https://github.com/andreas-gone-wild/snackis](https://github.com/andreas-
gone-wild/snackis)

